# Question about a feather



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

You folks have seen the dark check baby I have on my pigeons page, from the last thread. I was out in the loft yesterday and I noticed one white feather in it's wing, I think one of the flights. It kind of looks out of place, with her being so dark and all. Is there a chance it will change colors when she moults into her adult feathers? I don't think so, but I thought I would ask you guys for more information.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

DynaBMan said:


> You folks have seen the dark check baby I have on my pigeons page, from the last thread. I was out in the loft yesterday and I noticed one white feather in it's wing, I think one of the flights. It kind of looks out of place, with her being so dark and all. Is there a chance it will change colors when she moults into her adult feathers? I don't think so, but I thought I would ask you guys for more information.


Nope, doubt it. She/He will be a DCWF...........


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

DynaBMan said:


> You folks have seen the dark check baby I have on my pigeons page, from the last thread. I was out in the loft yesterday and I noticed one white feather in it's wing, I think one of the flights. It kind of looks out of place, with her being so dark and all. Is there a chance it will change colors when she moults into her adult feathers? I don't think so, but I thought I would ask you guys for more information.


Nope, you've got yourself a checker white flight there. I have several and they are really quite pretty when they grow up. It is very common and just notes some other colors in her history. I have never heard of feathers coming in a different color after the moult.

Enjoy,

Dan


----------



## DynaBMan (Jun 15, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> Nope, doubt it. She/He will be a DCWF...........


That's what I thought. Oh well, you know what they say. No two pigeons are alike. After this year's babies, I realize how true that really is.


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*lots of birds change in moult*

But white is a color (or lack of it) that tends to show up more in successive moults. This is not always how it goes of course but just about anything can happen, given the right set of genetic circumstances.

Bill


----------

